# Anyone's fingers crack in cold, dry weather?



## karlkuehn (Dec 19, 2007)

Man, the skin on my hands is so dry, the skin keeps cracking on the tips right between the fingerprint lines and around the bottoms of my nails. I've tried everything I can think of from cocoa butter to bag balm, and it still feels like I'm bleeding to death when I tie my boots! Gah. Stupid weather. Best thing I've found so far is neosporin and bandaids, but I look like I got a bunch of tan colored olives stuck to my fingers. Makes it kinda tough to get a good finish on a pen. [B)]


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 19, 2007)

Karl - Here's a pen maker's cure.  Turn a few olive wood pens and save ALL of the shavings in a bag.  Run your hands through the bag before and after turning.  The natural olive oil is an amazing moisturizer...so much so that my mother uses it for her hands, elbows and heels.


----------



## rlharding (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm not meaning to be funny here:
I have seen a treatment for the same thing for the back of one's heel.  It's in the 'foot' section of the pharmacy.  Have a read at the ingredients, or better yet, ask the pharmacist if it can be used on hands.

I would also suggest putting ointment on your hands at a time that you can also put some gloves on immediately after.  Very thin cotton gloves work great........I assume you have been to the Dr. to see if there is a solution?


----------



## karlkuehn (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> 
> I'm not meaning to be funny here:
> I have seen a treatment for the same thing for the back of one's heel.  It's in the 'foot' section of the pharmacy.  Have a read at the ingredients, or better yet, ask the pharmacist if it can be used on hands.
> ...



Doctor? What's that? heh

I get this every winter when it's cold out. I need to use more goop, I guess. I usually forget until it's too late.


----------



## rlharding (Dec 19, 2007)

Karl I think it's a condition that has a name and has treatments to reduce it.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 19, 2007)

My father had a similar problem for many years.  I think the symptoms can be due to several different causes so it would really be a good idea to let a doctor examine your problem.

Anyway, he used simple Vaseline to treat his fingers.  I don't think the problem completely disappeared; but was reduced significantly.


----------



## hazard (Dec 19, 2007)

This happens to me almost all year long.  I have many fish tanks that my hands are in and out of water all the time.  This drys my hands out alot.  My cure for this is use neutrogena(spelling?) hand cream at night on the hands.  It really softens the hands by morning.

Also I use my kids tattoo bandaids with some neosporin(spelling?)  Put it over the fingernail to finger.  You might look like a dork but this will protect the cut and the tattoo bandaids stick and conform to the finger.

Chris


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 19, 2007)

Karl, this happens to me every winter and is especially bad if I'm making sawdust. The corners of my thumbs and fingers crack and bleed. I've discovered that wearing latex, or nitrile gloves when I'm sanding makes a world of difference.


----------



## THarvey (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a couple of family members that have that problem in the Winter.

They rub Vick's Vapor Rub on their hands before going to bed each night and wear cotton gloves to bed.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 19, 2007)

Karl, I'm with you on this one, albeit not as bad as you have it.  I find the PA winter tends to dry out my hands and all of my skin.  I keep a bottle of hand lotion at the office and that helps.


----------



## rherrell (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Karl, I'm with you on this one, albeit not as bad as you have it.  I find the PA winter tends to dry out my hands and all of my skin.  I keep a bottle of hand lotion at the office and that helps.



I do the same thing. Vaseline Intensive Care.


----------



## scotirish (Dec 19, 2007)

Several years ago, when sleep was not required, I did a Detroit Free Press paper route every day.  Handling about 385 newspapers and hanging out of the car window my hands would dry out, crack and bleed.  I found "Cornhuskers" hand lotion was the only thing that worked for me.


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 19, 2007)

Don't know yet.  It hasn't gotten below 6 degrees yet.  I'll let you know when it gets cold here.


----------



## rixstix (Dec 19, 2007)

Karl,

I have the same problem and I've used almost all of the home remedies others have described plus some others with mixed results.

Lac-hydrin 41% by prescription from the dermatologist is the only one that has provided significant results when used twice daily.  Burns like the dickens when it gets into an open crack and the medicinal smell only lingers 10-15 minutes.  Lac-hydrin 12% is over the counter, though I have never used it.  

Neosporin & bandaids are second best.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 19, 2007)

Burt's Bees "Doctor Burt's Res-Q Ointment"


----------



## Dario (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rherrell_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw a lotion/moisturizer scientific review a few years back where they compared most of the best (and expensive) lotions.  Vaseline came on top though it is among the cheapest.

From what I've read (and minimal experience) is to remove the hard/thick skin around the cracks (by sanding/scraping/cutting) and moisturize.  Applying oil or petroleum jelly after washing/bathing to "lock in" moisture helps too.


----------



## airrat (Dec 19, 2007)

What Dario said.   except putting Vaseline on at work does not look good.  So I  started using Lotion my wife gets from Arbonne.  It is the best stuff I have found and I believe it has minimized any problems I have had this year.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 19, 2007)

This is a major problem for me. Except it happens all year long. My fingers actually bleed. Bumping things with my finger tips is extremely painful. As a matter of fact, even typing this post hurts. Part of it is eczema but my dermatologist identifies it as acute contact dermatitis.  I've used everything under the sun including bag balm. 

When it's at its worst, blood seeps from my fingertips. My doctor has prescribed loads of different medications. You wouldn't believe how expensive the prescriptions can run.  When it gets really bad, he resorts to injecting steroids into my fingertips. He sits there holding my hand down and apologizing for the pain of sticking needles in my fingerstips. But, the splits and cuts hurt so bad that I just tell him to do it and to stop apologizing. The best over the counter product that I use on a regular basis is an ointment called CeraVe.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 19, 2007)

I have this problem and I use a cream called Mometasone Furoate Cream, it is a perscription though so you would have to get it through your Dr. It doesn't prevent my problem but it clears it up quickly and it's ok for awhile but it comes and goes so you have to keep using the Rx.


----------



## airrat (Dec 19, 2007)

I didnt know this was so common.  I am the only one in my family that gets it.


----------



## TBone (Dec 19, 2007)

I use a cream called Eucerin.  Put it on your hands at night and go to sleep.  Gloves help but I hate wearing them in bed.  This stuff has worked, for me, better than anything I could find.  One jar/tube will last for a loooong time.  This is just the first picture I could find, I buy it at a discount drug store.

http://hocks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=3960820&source=froogle&kw=3960820


----------



## scroller99 (Dec 19, 2007)

As soon as it starts to get cold My fingers crack and it is very painful especially when you handling lumber and tools all day, I put lotion on as often as I can, but it still happens, and I know it seems to have gotten worse as I get older, oh well what can you do? good luck Howard


----------



## pssherman (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> ...
> 
> From what I've read (and minimal experience) is to remove the hard/thick skin around the cracks (by sanding/scraping/cutting) and moisturize.  ...



I've done this and it really helps. If you do this as soon as you notice a crack forming you can prevent it from reaching the bleeding stage. Removing the thick skin reduces the tension at the crack and moisturizing reduces it further. Of course a bandaid will also help to keep the crack from growing when you work with your finger tips.

Don't use CA to seal off the crack. It will crack open and can make things even worse. DAMHIKT

Paul in AR


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 19, 2007)

Having been an auto mechanic for many years, I found that a product from Avon called "Moisture Therapy intensive" cream that my wife had worked very good when applied at bed time. During the day I used Liquid Bandage. You apply it to an applicator swab you get with the product. Leave it alone for at least a minute until a seal is formed. Now you do not need to use any band aids and you can get it wet. The produst wears off naturally or you can use baby oil or mineral oil to remove any left at end of day. Buy it at drug store national brand or store brand.It is cheaper than a whole lot of band aids when you have to continue working.


----------



## Nolan (Dec 19, 2007)

Happens to me too if I dont keep up with taking care of them. I use "Corn Huskers Lotion" and when it gets super bad from neglect I use lots of the lotion then put on latex gloves and let your hands "soak".


----------



## karlkuehn (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, nice to know I'm not the only weirdo with cracky skin. Thanks for all the replies, lot of good information. At work for the last couple of days, I've been gooping up with bag balm and wearing nitrile gloves all day long (the guys looked at me a little nervous when I was putting them on ), and it really helped to soften up all the callous, which allowed me to peel/nip it away some, allowing the moisture to get in there. This has helped a lot, at least I'm not in much pain anymore, and all the cracks have stopped bleeding. I guess I just need to do that once a week, and then make sure I maintenance moisturize a little better.

It only happens when the air gets real dry, so I guess a good indicator to put on lotion is when I pet the cats and shock the bejeezus out of them. heh

Thanks again


----------



## wudnhed (Dec 21, 2007)

I have had trouble with cracking heels all my life and in the winter its my hands too.  I have sanded and filed my heels, used countless oils, salves and ointments.  I started using glycerin oil on my feet and hands after showering at night.  Works for me .

BTW, I have wanted to ask this question of the group for a while.  When applying Ca/BLO, wondering if I could sub the BLO with glycerin?  Someone tell me why this wouldn't work please.


----------



## Rags (Dec 29, 2007)

I have had this problem for a number of years (seems to increase with the number of birthdays).  I recently found that Carmex which is used for cold sores and chapped lips works wonders for me.  I apply it directly to the cracked area and cover with these little nitrile rubber finger thingies that my wife brought home from work.  Within a day I get good relief and the cracks begin to heal. I keep applying it for several days after my fingers have healed.  Hope it helps someone.


----------



## Grizz (Dec 30, 2007)

Outside of all the creams and balms folks mentioned.  You might want to increase your intake of Omega oils.  Just two Cod Liver Oil 'pills' a day could begin to make a difference.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 30, 2007)

Vaseline and a pair of latex gloves over night. Use hot water the rub in the vaseline the next mourning, or you can use hot water to help the vaseline soak in the skin right after you put it on. Good Luck, Victor   or hit the lotto and just lay around and do nothing this will help after a wile, LOL


----------



## Daniel (Dec 30, 2007)

The best thing I have ever seen for dry skin is pretty hard to find. It is a moisturinzing spray made by Nu Skin. the problem with finding it is Nu Skin is an MLM. So you have to find one of those distributors that only wants to sign you up. But it is worth it. The moisturizer is simply sprayed on. It actualy attracts moisture from the air for about two weeks (even dry air). It really does work and if you use it every day you will notice a huge difference in about three days. you will notice even more improvment for the remainder of that two weeks.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> This is a major problem for me. Except it happens all year long. My fingers actually bleed. Bumping things with my finger tips is extremely painful. As a matter of fact, even typing this post hurts. Part of it is eczema but my dermatologist identifies it as acute contact dermatitis.  I've used everything under the sun including bag balm.
> 
> When it's at its worst, blood seeps from my fingertips. My doctor has prescribed loads of different medications. You wouldn't believe how expensive the prescriptions can run.  When it gets really bad, he resorts to injecting steroids into my fingertips. He sits there holding my hand down and apologizing for the pain of sticking needles in my fingerstips. But, the splits and cuts hurt so bad that I just tell him to do it and to stop apologizing. The best over the counter product that I use on a regular basis is an ointment called CeraVe.


Doc, this sounds like what my mother in law suffered from. we even resorted to using super glue to close up the splits in her fingertips. Like you she went through a whole battery of medications but nothing seemed to really help. She also got steriod injections and the doctor removed hard dry skin til her fingers where raw. nothing seemed to really help for long. the super glue offered some immediate releaf but did nothing for the progress.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 30, 2007)

This is interesting topic, I've had problem with my fingers cracking around the nails for years.. my father had same problem, especially in winter, but I've had problem in summer as well.. and I've NEVER lived where it gets cold like most of you guys... cold weather is totally painful... but I've found good ole Intensive Care Lotion or the Wally world Equate works best for me.


----------

